# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Move Axis to Bottom of Graph

## tejvan

I have a graph (enclosed). I just want to put the x axis (the dates) at the bottom of the graph (rather than at value 0 in the middle)

----------


## DonkeyOte

Please choose the appropriate forum for your question. 

Thread moved from Tips & Tutorials (not Q & A Forum) to Charting.

----------


## teylyn

Hello,

select the X axis (Category axis), open the Format Axis dialog and  set "Tick mark labels" to "Low".

This will move the X axis labels below the graph. 

These instructions are for Excel 2003, which is the version you indicate in you profile as the one you are using. If you are using a different Excel version please update your profile and call back.

----------


## tejvan

Thanks for help. Sorry, I had wrong excel in my profile. I updated to Excel 2008 (mac)

I opened format axis dialogue but couldn't see how to set as low.

----------


## teylyn

Excel 2008 for Mac should be similar to 2007 for Windows (which I'm not in front of right now). If you open the Format dialog, you should see something similar to the screenshot attached. Click the drop down for the Axis Labels and select Low.

cheers,

----------


## tejvan

Thanks for help.

I have trouble finding what you show on screen shot.

I have tried formatting Chart Area and have the formatting palette open. But can't see that option

----------


## teylyn

Hello,

the screenshot show the format dialog for the Chart Area. With that dialog open, click the X axis on your chart, and it should switch to the Format Axis dialog (at least it does so for XL for Windows).

Or, close the dialog, select the X axis and then open the format dialog.

Now you should see something like the screenshot I attached earlier.

----------


## gistangjing

I have the same problem, but I find it..
If you check the 'layout'-'axis'-'more horizontal properties' And then you will find the 'low' for x-axis setting.

Good luck..


Jing

----------

